# Camera seller ratings - again



## gerryr (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted the wrong like last time to the listing of camera dealer ratings.
http://photo.net/neighbor/one-subcategory?id=2


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for going to the trouble. But, the list is pretty pointless and useless IMHO. Many of the posters are blaming their own mistakes on the vendors and/or don't understand business or photography. I believe B&H is consistently reliable and has good prices. But, keep in mind, this is a New York company and their fast talking reps are just typical New Yawkers who are very short on courtesy and patience bit. Demand they slow down and explain carefully to you. If the don't, hang up and call again until you get a rep that will cooperate. They work on commission and a smart one will treat you well.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 19, 2007)

That's right Frank.  People should not blame deceptive advertising or outright lies on the poor sellers.


----------

